# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  ریاضی یا تجربی؟

## khParya

سلام الان اینو بپرسم میگن چقدر نظرش درباره رشته ها عوض میشه اما بازم سوالمو می پرسم
خب من رشته ریاضی سال دوم دبیرستان هستم و رشته ای که تصمیم گرفتم به عنوان رشته دانشگاهی بخوانم پزشکی تو رشته طب سنتی هست و الان هم خودم دارم زیست دوم رو میخونم اما نمیدونم سال آینده برم تجربی یا سال چهارم؟یا اصلا نه بمونم دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم کنکور تجربی بدم؟یه سریا میگن تو برو تجربی برای سال وم چون اگه بمونی ریاضی فقط وقتتو هدر میدی کتاب اضافه میخونی و هیچ کاربردی واست نداره اما من گفتم هم به خاطر جبر و احتمال هم اینکه اگه ریاضیمو قوی کنم به مراتب توی کنکور درصد ریاضی که میزنم بالاتر از بچه های تجربیه-ریاضیم قویه- الان لطفا کمکم کنید و بگید اگخ جای من بودید چیکار میکردید؟

----------


## Dr.Chamran

*بدون شک اگه جای تو بودم میرفتم تجربی....

من الان سال سوم ریاضی ام ... قصد تغییر رشته دارم برم تجربی....ولی خیلی سخته....تو سال سوم هم چیزی تو ریاضی یاد نمیگیری که تو کنکور تجربی به کارت بیاد....ریاضی به خود آدم ربط داره و میزان تلاشش.... در ضمن ریاضی تو کنکور تجربی خیلی سخت نیست ...فقط باید کار کنی

خیلی دلم میخواست جای تو باشم....ولی دیر شد...اگه دانش آموز سخت کوشی حتما برو تجربی*

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

> سلام الان اینو بپرسم میگن چقدر نظرش درباره رشته ها عوض میشه اما بازم سوالمو می پرسم
> خب من رشته ریاضی سال دوم دبیرستان هستم و رشته ای که تصمیم گرفتم به عنوان رشته دانشگاهی بخوانم پزشکی تو رشته طب سنتی هست و الان هم خودم دارم زیست دوم رو میخونم اما نمیدونم سال آینده برم تجربی یا سال چهارم؟یا اصلا نه بمونم دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم کنکور تجربی بدم؟یه سریا میگن تو برو تجربی برای سال وم چون اگه بمونی ریاضی فقط وقتتو هدر میدی کتاب اضافه میخونی و هیچ کاربردی واست نداره اما من گفتم هم به خاطر جبر و احتمال هم اینکه اگه ریاضیمو قوی کنم به مراتب توی کنکور درصد ریاضی که میزنم بالاتر از بچه های تجربیه-ریاضیم قویه- الان لطفا کمکم کنید و بگید اگخ جای من بودید چیکار میکردید؟


منم الان سوم تجربیم.راه صاف برو هر جا خاستی بری چون توی کنکور تجربی از ریاضی تجربی میاد و میتونی بری کلاس واس ریاضی تجربی.اصن معنی نداره واس یه درس تجربی بری رشته ریاضی.خیلی غیر منطقیه.زیست رو هم نمیشه جمع کرد تو یه سال چون از قبل خونده باشی زمینه داری

----------


## picsama

سلام .
ریاضی خیلی بهتره و راحت تره . 
البته به نظر من .

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

*من خودم رشتم ریاضی بود تجربی کنکور میدم.این کار اشتباهه محضه(درست نوشتم؟)

چون ریاضیات رشته ریاضی خیلی گستردس و خیلی واسه تجربی مهم نیست
تجربیا سال دوم سوم و پیش یعنی 3 سال هی زیستو میخونن.حالا شما یدفه بری تجربی یا گیرم تابستون بشینی زیستو بخونی ب اندازه ی اونا ک 1سال تمام اون درسو میخونن و براشون تثبیت میشه،یاد نمیگیری!*

----------


## Dr.Chamran

> *من خودم رشتم ریاضی بود تجربی کنکور میدم.این کار اشتباهه محضه(درست نوشتم؟)
> 
> چون ریاضیات رشته ریاضی خیلی گستردس و خیلی واسه تجربی مهم نیست
> تجربیا سال دوم سوم و پیش یعنی 3 سال هی زیستو میخونن.حالا شما یدفه بری تجربی یا گیرم تابستون بشینی زیستو بخونی ب اندازه ی اونا ک 1سال تمام اون درسو میخونن و براشون تثبیت میشه،یاد نمیگیری!*




حداقل اگه بمونی پشت کنکور هم بهتره تا ریاضی کنکور بدی....بحث قبول شدنش نیست...بحث کار آیندس....پرستاری هم بیاری خیلی بهتر از مهندسیه

----------

